# My 440ix Vert ED! It begins~



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

Posting on the flight over to Munich! Started this process on the 25th of Sept.. 2015!
Today I finally traded in my 2012 335ix coupe and am heading towards my new new girl-
2017, Tanz Blau with Golden Brown interior.. EVERY options except the parallel park system (as a NY'er, I'll park her myself!)

I know this threads are pretty common and somewhat ego driven, but what the hell! Lol









Always
Motch


----------



## Fwast (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice. I'm confused though, you traded in your car before you went to germany? what are you gonna drive when you get back until it's delivered?


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

Well.. For the 1st time in 20+ yrs, I'll be without wheels for about a month! But because of where I live and work, it's not a problem.
Just going to be stressful waiting for her to get to America!

Always
Motch


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

1st sighting~


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

Amazing day...


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

And I even let a bunch of BMW interns use her for a photo op! They loved the fact that she was going to NYC and that I would allow them to check her out and sit in it~
Been a great day.. Still smiling!

Always
Motch


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Beautiful car. congrats!


----------



## afisherunc (Oct 9, 2014)

Motch said:


> And I even let a bunch of BMW interns use her for a photo op! They loved the fact that she was going to NYC and that I would allow them to check her out and sit in it~
> Been a great day.. Still smiling!
> 
> Always
> ...


How cool! Congrats!


----------



## avidude (Oct 20, 2007)

Great Color Combo!


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

I do like TB. Was a toss up be tween SO and TB for me.


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

Old Luftwaffe/US Army airfield!


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

After a little run along the border, bases of the Alps~


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

A few random pics... Just 2 more days with her, here in Deutschland~


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Just order on amazon to see your pics. 









Great pics! :thumbup:


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

Congrats! Great car. Have fun and more pics.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Sharp color combination.

Tanzanite Blue? Just curious, as an individual color what is the current upcharge this year? I believe last year it was still under $2,000 for TB though of course one can subtract from that the charge for metallic paint which itself increased last month.


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

MB330 said:


> Just order on amazon to see your pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...
Sorry for the small pics!
I posted from my IPad and didn't know they'd be so small on a regular computer.
Of course, I can't figure out how to post pics from my regular computer, as every time I try to upload a pic, it says the file is too big!

hopefully someone can repost like ^he^ did~

Always
Motch


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

Lets see if this works!


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

1northcar said:


> Tanzanite Blue? Just curious, as an individual color what is the current upcharge this year? I believe last year it was still under $2,000 for TB though of course one can subtract from that the charge for metallic paint which itself increased last month.


The price for the paint was 1950.. 2550 for the interior. Though, that's not what I paid~

More importantly.. how the hell did you post those big pics! LOL
Have a few more I'd like to post but they are all small thumbnails

Always
motch


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Very nice ride. Are you doing a PCD in Spartanburg as well when she arrives in the US?


Motch said:


> I know this threads are pretty common and somewhat ego driven, but what the hell! Lol


That is what we are here for.  Do this anywhere else and people would think you are a pompous ass; here we are just happy for you (and a tad jealous).


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm not.. was going to, but then heard that it would delay my delivery even more! 
Maybe (if I buy another BMW) I'll do it again next time.
For now, I'm just hoping I get her back sometime around the 15th-20th of Oct. Wishful thinking! 
Unfortunately, my ConnectDrive isn't working (again) so I don't know where she is right now. Was told by the DropOff/In guys that is was suppose to be transported up to Bremenhafen on Friday at the latest.

Always
Motch


----------



## jman103099 (Jun 10, 2006)

Amazing color combo. Congrats on the car and the trip! :thumbup:


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Is this better?


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Motch said:


> ....
> More importantly.. how the hell did you post those big pics! LOL
> Have a few more I'd like to post but they are all small thumbnails
> 
> ...


1.I click on your thumbnail.
2. I click on the expanded image that comes up from step #1.
3.I copy the URL at the top of the page after having expanded the expanded image from step 2 
4. I go to my reply post.
5. I click on the photo icon (square box with a mountain in it) at the top of the reply post
6. I paste into the photo box that came up from step #5
7. I submit reply.


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks 1northcar. So much to learn about Bimmerfest.


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

Was a good day~


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

Was a good day!


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

It is amazing how the car looks totally different between bright sunny day, and dark cloudy/night time!
Glad I got this combo~

Always
Motch


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Motch. I did the 'Ring also. Where did you get the track pictures from?


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

http://www.ringportal.nl/en/photography

I was (un)lucky on my day (15 Sept) that there were only 2 photogs taking pics~ Saw a bunch of people taking photo's but guess that there are only certain ones who are set up to sell their stuff.
Still, got lucky in that I have about 15 pics of me and my baby.

Hopefully you find some of your car on there too!

Always
Motch

PS) you in Hawaii?! Was just there yesterday.. work!


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Motch said:


> Motch
> 
> PS) you in Hawaii?! Was just there yesterday.. work!


Speaking of Hawaii (and by chance was your "work" there related to the TV and film industry?)

In this week's opening episode of the 7th season of the remade Hawaii Five-0 TV series, Jack Lord made a cameo appearance as he was brought back to life through the magic of CGI. He gave advice to the present day actor playing his former character, Steve McGarrett.

My below photos depict filming last summer of the episode that aired Friday night.




























And here is a screen shot that anyone here who saw this week's episode might recognize showing stuntman and world renown freerunner Jesse La Flair leaping over the same pallets you see in my immediate shot above depicting Steve McGarrett's stunt double standing at the entrance to the alcove set. After exiting the alcove the two continue their chase as further depicted from the subsequent screen shots:

(As a side note, the stunt double for the chasing Hawaii Five-0 Task Force member Steve McGarrett gratuitously recreated the jumping over the pallets stunt for those of us still present after the filming had wrapped.)




























And some added shots including the Hawaii Supreme Court Building which in the current Hawaii Five-0 series is the stand in for the Task Force Headquarters, as well as screen clips of my own pirate hat wearing costumed character on a prior episode of Hawaii Five-0:




























... and to keep this posting BMW centric, the victim's car is a 5 Series BMW with my character's Mercedes parked just to the right of it.










Below is a link to a YouTube Video clip that includes both the above referenced car scene and my role exiting from The Party Bus:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWfIJ1zNPUE


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

To cool.
They were filming something over by the zoo the other day when I went for a run. Took a few pics too.
Side note- my 1st BMW (2009 328ix Space Gray Coupe) was in an episode of Orange county Choppers. They edited me out of the scene, but when they did another walkthrough with Mickey, he walks right past my old girl~
;-)

Always
Motch

PS) I'm a pilot.. was there on a trip/


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Motch said:


> To cool.
> They were filming something over by the zoo the other day when I went for a run. Took a few pics too.
> Side note- my 1st BMW (2009 328ix Space Gray Coupe) was in an episode of Orange county Choppers. They edited me out of the scene, but when they did another walkthrough with Mickey, he walks right past my old girl~
> ;-)
> ...


Thanks. Admittedly veering off topic, but it would be fun to see those pictures of the filming over by the zoo.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Motch said:


> Lets see if this works!


Did you climb a tree for this one?

Love the color combo! Congrats!


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

Motch said:


> http://www.ringportal.nl/en/photography
> 
> I was (un)lucky on my day (15 Sept) that there were only 2 photogs taking pics~ Saw a bunch of people taking photo's but guess that there are only certain ones who are set up to sell their stuff.
> Still, got lucky in that I have about 15 pics of me and my baby.
> ...


Thank you, Motch. Found several pictures on the site you linked. There were a lot of photogs that day so took awhile to search thru all. Thanks again for info.

Yep, I live in Hawaii, enjoying the good life. One downside tho, the cars can't really enjoy running free like one can in CONUS or on the autobahn.


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

Found my car! It's going on the boat [Tortugas] today with an (expected) arrival into NY on the 19th of October. Kinda bummed that I dropped her off in Munich on the 22nd of Sept, but it only shows arrival into Bremenhaven on the 30th!
8 days wasted there, 4 days added till the boat leaves, and it's going to take 15 days till it arrives in Port.

Guess I won't see her until the week of 24 Oct.~

Always
Motch


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

Snareman said:


> Did you climb a tree for this one?
> 
> Love the color combo! Congrats!


Thanks man..
I brought my drone with me (Phantom 4).. got some cool picks~

Always
Motch


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Motch said:


> Found my car! It's going on the boat [Tortugas] today with an (expected) arrival into NY on the 19th of October. Kinda bummed that I dropped her off in Munich on the 22nd of Sept, but it only shows arrival into Bremenhaven on the 30th!
> 8 days wasted there, 4 days added till the boat leaves, and it's going to take 15 days till it arrives in Port.
> 
> Guess I won't see her until the week of 24 Oct.~


So far your car is almost exactly on the average times taken by the 79 NY/NJ cars that I tracked. The actual averages were 12 days from drop off in Munich to being placed on a ship and 16 days at sea. The last part, time taken in Customs, the VPC, being trucked to the dealer and dealer prep averaged another 15 days.


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

Trinitony said:


> .....The last part, time taken in Customs, the VPC, being trucked to the dealer and dealer prep averaged another 15 days.


2 weeks to get through VPC and get to my dealership?!
WOW
I hope not..

In 2012, I did a Military Sales purchase of my (old) 335. It arrived in Port on Monday, I picked it up at the dealer on Thurs afternoon! 
My dealership is Open Road BMW, which is about 20 miles from the port.

Still haven't decided if I will do the MPPK now or wait till the Spring and have the dealership install it. Benefits of doing it now should be a slightly lower price, and (probably) the full extended warranty on it, vs. waiting till spring and paying a little more and getting less of a warranty... but I don't want to hold up my car any longer than needed at VPC, plus.. with the wx getting worse, don't really need those extra horse and torque yet!

Motch


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Motch said:


> 2 weeks to get through VPC and get to my dealership?!
> WOW
> I hope not..


The average is affected, negatively, by damage requiring parts being shipped from Germany, lack of cars to fill a truck, remote dealerships and customers who are not able to keep their schedule open - and possibly other factors. If your car is undamaged you should have a real advantage with a dealership that is walking distance from the port.


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

MPPSK and Rear Diffuser done~


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Outstanding color combination - have fun!


----------



## Motch (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks Booth... she's been a blast before the MPPSK.. now, even better!


----------

